# Telecaster barracuda



## wingsfan (Aug 26, 2010)

Is anyone familliar with telecaster barracuda's
I've been shopping around for a cheaper tele. and was mostly
thinking mim or squires.
I've never heard of this one.
Has the ashtray and what appear to be correct single coils.(photo only)
are they worth the effort and time to check out? 
He's only asking 200 
will be played with a slide only so action is not a major issue


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

your money will be better spent on a Fender, the Barracuda line is a little to budget oriented to be any good. If you want a steal of a deal, I'd look at a used G&L tribute tele, they're the bee's knees!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

check out the classic vibe squiers. they are amazing for the price. i have one and id say its jsut as good or better than a MIM fender.


----------



## wingsfan (Aug 26, 2010)

Will check out the classic vibes, g&l asats are a little more than I wish to spend but I do like them. Went tele shopping and came home with a tricked up
oscar schmidt hollowbody lol. Nice bigsby trem and 57 LP reissues. looks pretty and sounds good too. lol. Yes I have the attention span of a peanut.
Thanks for the tips guys.

Wingsfan


----------

